# Windows



## danrb007 (Jan 4, 2011)

Get some custom blinds to fit each window.


----------



## desertfox (Mar 21, 2011)

danrb007 said:


> Get some custom blinds to fit each window.


The problem that may arise is the fact that I may not be able to match the existing blinds.


----------

